# [2012] Magic Kingdom Cockroaches???



## gnorth16 (Apr 29, 2012)

We were at Epcot and overheard someone talking about cockroaches at either Magic Kingdom or Animal Kingdom earlier this week.  I know there have been issues in the past, but has anyone run into this in recent days???


----------



## billymach4 (Apr 29, 2012)

Maybe they are part of a new attraction?
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## billymach4 (Apr 29, 2012)

billymach4 said:


> Maybe they are part of a new attraction?
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:




Sorry but I could not resist.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 29, 2012)

They are everywhere in FL. Not even Disney can control that entirely.  They do their best but you may still see one on occasion. Part of the show I'm afraid. 

When I was a kid I spotted one crawling out of the drain in my grandparents Delray Beach trailer/home.  I never forgot it but learned it just is in Florida. That property was just demolished by two of my cousins who inherited it & replaced it with two brand new double wide manufactured homes. I miss it but I'm sure the new ones are nice too.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Apr 29, 2012)

Yep, both Cockroaches and Palmetto Bugs (flying cockroaches) are common in Florida, and a constant battle to stop them from entering homes and businesses.

As a side note, people say a cockroach will survive a Nuclear Bomb. I know what they WON'T survive... a Wolf Spider! They are large spiders, and outside of our heels, are the only threat to the cockroaches.

TS


----------



## gnorth16 (Apr 29, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> They are everywhere in FL. Not even Disney can control that entirely.  They do their best but you may still see one on occasion. Part of the show I'm afraid.
> 
> When I was a kid I spotted one crawling out of the drain in my grandparents Delray Beach trailer/home.  I never forgot it but learned it just is in Florida. That property was just demolished by two of my cousins who inherited it & replaced it with two brand new double wide manufactured homes. I miss it but I'm sure the new ones are nice too.



The odd one is fine, its how the ladies were describing it, almost an infestation!


----------



## chriskre (Apr 29, 2012)

You learn to live with them here in FL.  
My cat loves to hunt them down.   
Just step on them if they get in your way.:ignore: 
Some of them fly and land on you, maybe that's what's happening.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome to Florida


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 30, 2012)

The roaches are annoying in the tropical climates, but they are everywhere.  I used to hate them, but at this point, I've learned that their existence is more desirable than a world where the chemicals required to eliminate them become acceptable.  They are just bigger bugs than we see all the time.  Welcome to my world.  When you see a roach, stomp on it.  Minimize the chemicals, please.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Apr 30, 2012)

chriskre said:


> You learn to live with them here in FL.
> My cat loves to hunt them down.
> Just step on them if they get in your way.:ignore:
> Some of them fly and land on you, maybe that's what's happening.



We have the palmetto bugs in MS.  My cat loves to play with, (torture), them too.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 30, 2012)

I lived in the Philippines for four years and I never got used to those humongous roaches, which were all too common.  I am still scarred by two incidents:

(1) When my dad and brother and I encountered one of these superroaches resting upside down on a beam.  As we started to slowly approach with bug spray in hand, it actually turned its neck to look at us <shudder>.  Then when we unleashed chemical hell, it spread its wings and charged us as we wildly fled in different directions, until it slammed into a wall and tumbled weakly onto the floor and onto its back.  We watched in trauma-induced silence as the roach flailed its legs, more and more slowly over the next several minutes, until finally the flailing stopped.

(2) One day our "yard boy" (that's what they called gardner, odd-job folks) had pulled all the condiments out of one of our cabinets.  He said that one of our "house girls" (housekeepers) had called attention to roaches in that cabinet, so he sprayed in there.  I peeked in there.  There are no words that can begin to describe the degree of infestation I witnessed.  Oh.My.Lord.  There were dead or dying huge roaches, little roaches, medium roaches, pregnant roaches, roach larvae, roach feces.  It was the most horrific thing I have ever witnessed, before or since.

I abhor these prehistoric creatures.  Of course an infestation is highly unlikely, is it common to encounter these satanic insects in Florida timeshares, or do they do a very effective job of fumigating them?  Even one is too much for me to handle.


----------



## wise one (Apr 30, 2012)

I am surprised that the Disney folks have not come up with a way to charge for seeing them in the flesh.  LOL


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 30, 2012)

They are everywhere in tropical climates. Nothing you- or Disney- can do about it.

I was checking into a motel some years ago in Houston. As I was signing the registration, a roach scampered up on the counter. Proprietor said they sprayed. I just said I was used to them and always turn on the bathroom light before going in there at night, but that this was the first time I had one check which room I was checking into before I even got there! :hysterical: :hysterical: 

Jim


----------



## spencersmama (Apr 30, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Proprietor said they sprayed.



True, they do seem to come out right after the house gets sprayed.  They die right afterward, but they do still make their presence known.

The "good" thing about the Florida bugs, the big brown palmetto roaches, is that they don't live in the house with lots of friends like the little black roaches most people think of.  You just find the occasional one that got in somehow.  I'm sure they must get together to mate, but I only ever see them one at a time, usually dead.  They are gross and disgusting, but you get used to them when you live in Florida.  Just two nights ago as I was reading the TUG boards, one flew out of the A/C vent from my 12 ft ceiling and started walking across the floor.  I can't stand to crunch them, so I get a plastic cup to put over it, then slide a piece of cardboard under the cup to contain it.  I then run it outside and throw it in the storm water drain.


----------



## Skittles1 (May 1, 2012)

I just returned from a week in Disney, and I didn't see any cockroaches.  I saw one bug crawl across my counter at the Boardwalk, but I don't think it was a cockroach, though I only know what the NE US big black roaches look like, ick!  There were lots of those small black flying bugs around.  Sorry I don't know the proper names for these bugs, I try to avoid thinking about bugs.


----------



## SOS8260456 (May 1, 2012)

Skittles1 said:


> There were lots of those small black flying bugs around.  Sorry I don't know the proper names for these bugs, I try to avoid thinking about bugs.



May is "Love bug" season at Disney.


----------



## Skittles1 (May 1, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> May is "Love bug" season at Disney.



I thought they looked like love bugs, but I thought love bug mating season was in Sept.


----------



## SOS8260456 (May 1, 2012)

Skittles1 said:


> I thought they looked like love bugs, but I thought love bug mating season was in Sept.



I don't know about their mating habits, but I do know I read that May was a prime time for them AFTER a May trip with our youngest special needs child who freaks at the sight of any bug and can spot the smallest bug a mile away.  It was an early May trip, because we had gone in May before that trip, but more toward the middle/end and we had never noticed it before.  We haven't had a chance to go in May since then because it got to the point where the older two couldn't miss school anymore.  But I always liked May, except for that one 'lovebug" trip.


----------



## Conan (May 1, 2012)




----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 1, 2012)

Love Bug Season is ***BOTH*** May and September. And of course, the American Cockroach

TS


----------



## Beefnot (May 1, 2012)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Love Bug Season is ***BOTH*** May and September. And of course, the American Cockroach
> 
> TS



Those "American Cockroaches" in the Philippines were well over 2-inches.  Filthy creatures.


----------



## jancpa (May 1, 2012)

Maybe they were escapees from "A Bug's Life" in Animal Kingdom.


----------



## SOS8260456 (May 1, 2012)

jancpa said:


> Maybe they were escapees from "A Bug's Life" in Animal Kingdom.



Hey, don't laugh...I don't know the status now, but apparently very recently the Tree of Life was hit with storm damage that shut down the Bug's Life attraction.....so maybe they DID escape................... 

Not sure what the status is now.  I know they were hoping to get the attraction back up quickly, but the Tree itself needed to be thoroughly checked out because it is metal and they need to verify stuff.....


----------



## gnorth16 (May 1, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> I don't know about their mating habits, but I do know I read that May was a prime time for them AFTER a May trip with our youngest special needs child who freaks at the sight of any bug and can spot the smallest bug a mile away.  It was an early May trip, because we had gone in May before that trip, but more toward the middle/end and we had never noticed it before.  We haven't had a chance to go in May since then because it got to the point where the older two couldn't miss school anymore.  But I always liked May, except for that one 'lovebug" trip.



That's why I started this thread.  My son with Autism would loose it if he saw a cockroach, let alone one crawling on him.  He gags just at the sight of a regular sized bug!


----------



## gnorth16 (May 4, 2012)

*Official Report*

No cockroaches at the Magic Kingdom or at Animal Kingdom.


----------



## Second Star (May 15, 2013)

Unfortunately this is true.

During EMH on Sunday, while eating at the little seating area across from Sleepy Hollow, by the wall overlooking the castle (Not the covered area), we realized we were being stalked by at least 4 roaches on the wall, coming up from under the cracks. After calmly informing a CM at Sleepy Hollow we moved to the benches near Tiana's gazebo, only to have another roach climb right up my leg. Not a magical experience at all!!


----------



## Icc5 (May 15, 2013)

*Vacation Bugs*

We've seen them in Hawaii and in Mexico along with Florida.  I guess they really know where to go for vacations.  The first time we ever went to Hawaii there were so many in the car door frames we thought they were along for the ride.  We also had them in a Resort in Georgia.
I sure wouldn't let them ever ruin a trip I was going on.  They come and they go just be smart in not letting them get into your luggage or you will have a present when you get home.
Bart


----------



## Jim Bryan (May 15, 2013)

If they are that bad at Disney, the Disney Execs will just issue them costumes. "It's a little world after all!"


----------



## Talent312 (May 15, 2013)

In the 1960's, before WDW, there were no roaches in Florida.
But Walt decided we needed little animatronic insects + rodents.

So, Disney set up a shop to create squirrels, mosquitoes & roaches.
When Walt died, no one remembered to turn off the machine.
And now they don't even remember where it's hidden.

Do not worry about stepping on them. Disney will just make more.

.


----------



## Sea Six (May 16, 2013)

Where aren't there roaches? 
I've seen them in PA, NY, and NJ, so they don't all live in the south.


----------



## CapriciousC (May 17, 2013)

Roaches are a definite problem here in the south.  They're definitely disgusting, but they don't mean that someplace is unclean.  I'm a neat freak, all the food in my household is practically hermetically sealed, and we have an exterminator spray regularly, and I still see them on occasion.  I like to introduce them to the bottom of my shoe


----------



## Deb & Bill (Jun 22, 2013)

At AK, they have hissing roaches in cages that they show you after you enter the park and at Rafiki's Planetwatch.


----------



## jimkin (Jun 24, 2013)

gnorth16 said:


> That's why I started this thread.  My son with Autism would loose it if he saw a cockroach, let alone one crawling on him.  He gags just at the sight of a regular sized bug!



Like several others have mentioned roaches are found practically everywhere but especially in the south.  That being said I have seen many more in South Carolina and Georgia than I have in Florida.  Although they are native to Florida I would think the odds are against seeing them on any specific visit.  Especially to Disney.


----------



## disneycrazy01 (Jun 24, 2013)

*New York is loaded with roaches*

Everywhere you go in New York is loaded with roaches. I live in an apartment building and there are months that you could go without seeing them in your apartment and then out of no where they are out and walking around.  They are very strong and almost ammune to roach spray.

I keep my apartment clean.  Make sure to sweep often, especially with kids around, but the roaches are still there.  They find a way into an apartment.  they crawl in through the windows if you have them open.  They even take a ride in the elevator.

I would rather have a roach around than the rats that are in New York.  You can find rats that are the size of a cat running through Chinatown.  They are all over the subways.  Every time they build a new building the streets are crawling with rats.  Some evenings in lower Manhattan if you are out late at night, you will see them running under cars.

There is one park in City Hall that has had rats for years.  New York just can't get rid of them.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jun 24, 2013)

The best way to handle roaches without having chemicals everywhere is to set out the bait houses that they sell just about everywhere. They contain a gel that the roaches eat and it wipes them out for a few months. I don't put them out until I start seeing roaches again and the strategy has been working for us for a long time.


----------



## persia (Jun 24, 2013)

With Disney's perchant to market everything to death I am surprised there is no Magic Cockroach Ride....


----------

